# TV Christmas Movies I Like



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

There are two Christmas movies, we have liked over the years, although they are pretty much only on DVD now.  
The House Without A Christmas Tree with Jason Robards(1972). 
View attachment 11275
and The American Christmas Carol with Henry Winkler (1979).
View attachment 11276

I would recommend both!


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 20, 2014)

Die Hard and Lethal Weapon are my wife and mines Christmas time watch


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2014)

Before I start watching the Christmas movies, this is my go to film every year.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 21, 2014)

Has to be ...

 It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Krueger's Christmas.  Was made in the early 80s with Jimmie Stewart and sponsored by the Church of Latter Day Saints.  I recorded it on VHS lol.  If you ever get a chance to catch it, one of the best 30 minutes I ever saw with James Stewart!
A Christmas Carol with George C. Scott.  Also, made in the early 80s.


----------



## avrp (Nov 23, 2014)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation! I've seen it so many times and still laugh my head off


----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2014)

Meet me in St Louis
Miracle on 34th Street (1947 version)
Holiday Inn
Polar express


----------



## avrp (Nov 23, 2014)

Here are some other favorites:
A Christmas Carol...the 1938 version
White Christmas
Holiday Inn
Elf
The Homecoming (about the Waltons)
Home Alone 3
A Christmas Story


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Before I start watching the Christmas movies, this is my go to film every year.



I agree, great movie!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

View attachment 11405


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)

Christmas With The Kranks


----------



## Kitties (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't do Christmas but I still like It's a Wonderful Life.

Also Trading Places. Good Christmas and New year theme. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------

